# Yea, though I walk through the valley…



## Contused (Aug 31, 2019)

…of the shadow of death, I shall fear no evil.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 1, 2019)

This is the police dog training centre. The dogs are told to stay and then a trained cat is paraded in front of them for half an hour.

Finally, the chief inspector says "fetch"!

(well, that is what my sad brain tells me)


----------



## SueEK (Sep 1, 2019)

Ok that’s one brave pussy cat!!!


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 1, 2019)

Brave or mad!!


----------



## zuludog (Sep 1, 2019)

You might remember the American high speed, high altitude spyplane, the SR71 Blackbird (withdrawn from service a few years ago)
there was a sign in the crew room of its base airfield 

Though I fly through the valley of the shadow of death I shall fear no evil, for I am at 70,000 feet and still climbing


----------

